# tank crash and don't know why



## Dax (Sep 29, 2010)

thursday evening the tank looked fine, then i went to the basement for a couple of hours and just before going to bed i noticed the tank was clouded over and the skimmer was going nuts. I couldn't see inside so had no idea what was going on. There was a lot of frothy stuff floating on top so i started to pull it out. The skimmer wouldn''t stop so i kept emptying it while changing out as much water as i could. I added a canister with carbon and lot of floss to try and clean up the water. At 2 in the morning still couldn't see inside but the skimmer settled down so i packed it in. Yesterday the tank was slightly clearer and the fish were breathing heavy. I kept changing the water and siphoning as much coral waste as i could. Now that i could see inside, nothing looked out of place, just the same stuff not happy. I checked to see if any parameters were out of whack but the ph, salinity and temp were the same as always. I'm not sure what started it and i don''t know where to look.
I lost 1 fish, but everthing else looks like it should make it. I guess i got to it quick, but if I can't figure it out it might happen again and i might not be so lucky. 
My only theory is that my large anemone tried to move and hit a bunch of corals that triggered this, but now that i can see, it's in the same place so i'mnot sure.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Snail sperm


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Do you have any clams?


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

wtac said:


> Do you have any clams?


That's what I was thinking


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Yep...watched a 4" "milkify" a 150gal a few weeks ago. They can sure pump it out


----------



## Dax (Sep 29, 2010)

No clams.
The tank is almost back to being clear. None of the corals look like they've "melted" and there is nothing anywhere to suggest where the problem started. I have a deep sand bed on half the tank but it looks fine and is still only 2 years old. Any ideas what or where to look?


----------



## kookie_guy (Oct 15, 2014)

Massive snail orgy?


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

anemone in power head? does it smell like hot death?


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Run carbon for 24 hours - should clear it 
Quite a mystery ...


----------



## WiseGuyPhil (Jun 15, 2011)

Can you supply a list of your live stock? If the fish were breathing heavily, did you check your phosphates?


----------



## Flameangel (Sep 25, 2013)

Your young daughter's baby powder fell open in the tank.


----------



## Dax (Sep 29, 2010)

The anemone didn't look mangled.

Best description of what i saw is a boiling pot of crabs when the pink frothy stuff comes to the top and the water is all cloudy with a seafood smell.
The tank is a. 120 so. I figure it would take a seriious issue to make the whole thing. Cloudy


----------

